# Full House Farms kidding thread- Single, twins and triplets!



## Fullhousefarm (Oct 14, 2017)

Well, I guess it's that time of year. We have two goats kidding before our "mass kidding rush" in December. OFA Aravis kidded this afternoon at day 145 with two lovely bucklings. I think one is polled. (Dam is) I've never seen newborns eat as much and as long as these guys. And one nurses laying down. 

Next up: Edelweiss (Vicey) the FF Saanen around Nov 15.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Oct 14, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Oct 14, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Oct 14, 2017)

Congrats!!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 14, 2017)

Please don't start a buck year


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Oct 15, 2017)

OneFineAcre said:


> Please don't start a buck year



Last year we had a ND buck year and a LM doe year. Better than the reverse- but we'd really like more ND girls for sure. Especially from Orchid. Sigh. Crossing all our fingers. She's huge for not being due for 6 more weeks so at least odds may be in our favor. And I think Aravis's 2F daughter Gwen will probably have triplets or more since she had triplets last year and didn't look any bigger than she does now 6 weeks out.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 15, 2017)

Fullhousefarm said:


> Last year we had a ND buck year and a LM doe year. Better than the reverse- but we'd really like more ND girls for sure. Especially from Orchid. Sigh. Crossing all our fingers. She's huge for not being due for 6 more weeks so at least odds may be in our favor. And I think Aravis's 2F daughter Gwen will probably have triplets or more since she had triplets last year and didn't look any bigger than she does now 6 weeks out.


Coleus had litters
I think it may skip a generation


----------



## Sweetened (Nov 1, 2017)

Following!


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Nov 3, 2017)

Less than three weeks until Vicey the Saanen kids. She had a great weekend. Champion Jr Doe in youth show. 
(My daughters Lamancha Here Be Goats Cinder Ash and Nigerian FHF Queen Jadis an @OneFineAcre Drinian daughter were also in the line up!)


----------



## Sweetened (Nov 5, 2017)

Congrats! Well done!


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Nov 13, 2017)

OneFineAcre said:


> Please don't start a buck year


I am with OFA on this one!  
Congrats on the cuties though!


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Nov 22, 2017)

Well, Vicey (Saanen, FF) is due Friday and just got moved to the kidding pen (with a buddy, Ginger). She will hang out there at night, but be in the pasture with the other goats during the day until we think she is closer. Or, if we drop the ball like we did with Aravis, and don't notice until she's too close to move so she kids with an audience then we give her a wagon ride to the kidding pen.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Nov 25, 2017)

Look at what we got this morning. A huge Saanen doeling. I checked on Edelweiss, the dam,  at 12 and 4am, then at 6:15 went  out and decided to wake up my daughter. She had her around 6:30am.

@OneFineAcre - you're welcome for adding in a doeling for a better start to the year.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 25, 2017)

Great job Edelweiss


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Nov 25, 2017)

Beautiful, congratulations! From what I can see, Edelweiss has a very high, nice FF udder.


----------



## Sweetened (Nov 25, 2017)

So cute!


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Dec 6, 2017)

It's been busy! 
Wattles (Sky) had twin bucklings last Thursday night. Flashy A buckskin and a tan with moon spots. Then we had a break.

 Yesterday the 5th Gwen kidded triplets at 3am. We arrived to her cleaning up the last girl and Spice and Queeny each cleaning one and trying to steal it! Put them in a stall. Two tan moonspotty girls and a buckskin boy. Then around 2 Spice had a huge 5# single doeling. Flashy buckskin. 

Today Orchid (black and white) quads around 3. When lost a doeling at birth  but she had another doeling (tan moonspotty with wattles!) and two buckskin boys. Super exciting since we have been waiting 4 years for a doeling from her! 

That leaves Queeny at day 147 today and exceedingly grouchy and upset she doesn't have a baby or two or three to cuddle.


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Congratulations! They are all adorable!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Dec 6, 2017)

Ahhh! I can't wait to have baby goats here! Your goat kids are adorable! Our journey has been rocky this far but we have one due in January. She kidded triplet does for her prev owner and I couldn't be more pleased if she repeated this for me!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 7, 2017)

Congrats!!


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 7, 2017)

Sorry for the loss of the one, but a great "haul" over all.  Love baby goats!


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Dec 11, 2017)

Kidding finished up with a surprise on Thursday (7th) - and in true goat fashion.

We were watching Queeny around 4pm and since she was still trying to steal Gwen's baby we put her in the kidding pen and let Gwen and her three out with the others. Queeny looked like she was going to kid before midnight.

My 10 year old son went to the back goat pen and yells, "Trixie is having contractions." My daughter skeptically ran back there to check since she wasn't due until the 13/14th. Sure enough, laying in the bedded down horse stall being very vocal every few minutes. Got the larger kidding stall ready for her and moved Queeny to the smaller one. Walked her up (200 ft or so) and started to see a bubble. Pushed out 2 DOELINGS in less than 20 minutes. 30 minuntes later Queeny had two bucklings. One was almost 5#. Other was just over3#, but she did great. 

So, in one fell swoop we are done with kidding until late January other than Ginger who *should* be due before mid-January based on Biopryn test. She just doesn't look that close to me, but also has not come back into heat at all. I'll find some pics on my phone and post them later.

And some sad news. Last week we lost one of our bred yearling LMs. She was fine that night, and gone in the morning. We're taking it pretty hard since she was due around the 14th too and it was just so fast. We elected not to do a necropsy because of time/cost and we feel it isn't something that is a risk to the whole herd.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 11, 2017)

So sorry for your loss but grats on the new arrivals.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 11, 2017)

Sorry to hear you lost your LM  Congrats on the new arrivals


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Jan 23, 2018)

It's been busy! All the babies are growing up. Aravis's October babies have both gone to their new homes. One as a pet wether companion to a doe and another as a herd sire to a friend's farm. Vicey's Saanen baby is 8 weeks old. Because something always have to give, she broke her leg last week. We have no idea how, but we found her two hours before our health certificate apt with the Vet so she got an xray and splint. She hasn't seemed to miss a beat. The 11 Nigerian babies are all doing well as are the two Lamancha doelings. We had a big show last weekend. Wattles (Blue Sky) took Best of Breed in the Youth show and 1st in class in the open show. Our Nigerians were 1st, 2nd, 3rd, and 5th in the 3-4 year old class of 10. We also have 1st in the over 5 year olds. Lots of other wins and the kids brought home around $700 combined. 

Now we have three on baby watch and another soon.
Ruby the 6 yr old LM is due the 25th (150 days) and Leena the 31 (145 days) and Lilly the 5th (145 days). Aurora (Ruby's almost 2 yr old second freshener daughter) is due Feb 12 (150) which should be exciting since we will be at the State Fair (it's only 15 min away from the farm) from the 8-11th. I'm guessing twins for Ruby again, though she had triplets two years ago when she had Aurora. Leena kidded over a year ago at another farm and looks like she has quite a load. Lilly is a FF Drinian/Queen daughter who probably only has 1-2 if I had to guess. Aurora probably has 2. She's looking nice. 

So- watch for updates. Hopefully Ruby babies before Sunday. And I'' try to post some show photos.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 23, 2018)

Congrats on the great show results!  on pics


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 23, 2018)

Congrats on the show results!


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Feb 4, 2018)

So I have been lax in updating. Something about milking 9 every morning, four human kids, etc. 

So, Ruby had a big (11 lb at one day old!) single buckling January 25. She's making tons of milk for us and he is quite the little feisty guy. He's holding his own hanging out with all the 7-9 week old babies. 

Leena (ND 2nd freshener) was at day 148 on Friday so we were on high alert and that morning I figured she'd have them sometime before 10pm. I noticed Lilly (FF who I saw bred and due the 7th according to my dates, but was with the buck when Leena was too) looked like her ligaments were gone and her udder has looked tight for a day or two. So we were checking on Leena and hanging outside and heard a scream. You guys know it- the "there's a baby comin out and it hurts" scream. Run in and it's... Lilly. She popped out a big (almost 4#) light tan breech boy and a smaller black almost 3# boy with a slight sneeze a few minutes later. Sire is tan and white and she and her dam are chocolate bucksin and her sire is tan and white so the black is surprising but he's our little favorite! Two hours later I checked Leena and she had a breech baby presenting with back hocks. Helped that girl out breech and then she had 2 more. Two girls and a boy and they are all light tan. I have to check gender and wattles (onegirl and the boy have them) to figure out which baby is which they are all within a few oz of 3 lbs so basically the same size. 

I'l post pictures from my phone shortly. 

Arie (Lamancha) is due next on the 12th. She's Ruby's daughter who kidded a mini Lamancha last year at 11 months because she jumped into the buck pen. I was disappointed that she missed getting her milk star by 60ish#, but then realized she earned it for protein and butterfat! Not bad for kidding at 11 months- and she was a smaller triplet too. Excited to see what she does this year. She will show as an under 2 yr old second freshener this year if she kids before the fair and also at another show we have in Feb.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 4, 2018)

Congrats on the new arrivals, glad you were on hand to help them out!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Feb 4, 2018)

Congratulations for healthy, thriving babies! Can’t wait to see pics!!


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 4, 2018)

Nicely done on the assists! Grats on the new kids!


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Feb 5, 2018)

Ruby and her boy
Lillis twins
Leena's triplets
One of the triplets dry


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Feb 5, 2018)

Heres a barn cam photo of assisting Lilly with the breech boy.


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 21, 2018)

Oooh my! Beautiful


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Feb 22, 2018)

So Secret had two doelings Tuesday night. Flashy black and white with short little elf ears. One was reserved already- so the FFAer was thrilled she got to pick between two. We have her daughter from last year, but man is it tempting to keep another. We most likely will keep her through the summer. I'll post some pictures shortly.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Feb 22, 2018)

Can’t wait to see them! Congratulations!


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Feb 28, 2018)

So I still need to post Secret's babies pics, but her 1 yr old daughter took Grand Champion Jr Lamancha at the Pasco Co ADGA youth show under Judge Richard Grossman- and I believe Lamancha Jrs sanctioned so she has her Jr leg. She turned 12 months three weeks before the show.

Then, we got home from church Sunday and walked out back around 2 and surprise! Periwinkle, my unregistered ND had twin boys all dry and done on the ground. At day 143 so I really wasn't expecting any babies yet. She's always had weird kid presentations that are easily fixed (head only no feet, head down, one leg, etc) but obviously did just fine on her own this time. That leaves only one doe who should kid next Wed-Friday, Queen's baby from last December, Jadis. I'm guessing twins but her mom likes to pop out big singles so we will see.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Apr 10, 2018)

Man am I behind.

So Jadis had her babies on March 6th. She wasn't showing and signs but we were planning on putting her in the kidding pen with her mom Queenie that night after church since we knew she had to be close. We were out in the dark and finished feeding- she ate- and were locking babies in when I heard a weird scream. We walked into the pen to find her pushing with just a head out, no hooves, and her dam Queenie licking it off. We helped pull the baby since it looked like it had been a few minutes but she never really perked up. I think her umbilical was severed because it was already broken when she came out and even though she was still alive just couldn't recover. At this point I was really happy when she layed down and started pushing. Nothing worse than a FF losing a single baby.  She pushed out a perfect little doeling that looked just like the first. Tan and white with blue eyes and wattles. She's a month old now and a super friendly- like a bottle baby- and also super spoiled. Her mom feeds her well and her "grandma" Queenie lets her nurse too. Um, yeah, I think she's at least staying through the summer. We are really happy with little Jadis's udder too. I like it better than her older full sisters. Of coarse she's related to all our bucks- one is a half brother, one is her sire and one is her grand-sire. LOL. 

I'm milking 14 does now (whew! 3 gallons + a day and only milking 2 at night) so we have two that will be sold. Aurora a LM is going to a friend who has two of our goats already- Nigerians- and wants a little more milk. She has perfect milk stand manners and is so easy to hand milk, but is small and um, she's a screamer so .... yeah. If you scream here you'd better be so nice I can't even think about selling you. Lilli, Jadis's sister is going to be sold too. We just don't need two full sisters and if we want another one... we still have the dam so we can make more. She's a sweet chocolate buckskin with blue eyes so I doubt we will have a problem selling her. 

In other news... we have our first LA Thursday at a farm 15 minutes away. And my 14 year old is leaving that night to go to a huge dog show that night. Nothing like a little stress. All but a few of the goats are hers so she has been busy clipping, checking tattoos, etc. Thankfully most of the goats are still clipped from shows. 

I'll have to post some more pictures. Sign. Someday when farming is less time consuming.


----------

